# Manitowoc



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

So far they have run approx. 33 dogs and 5 have do it. Very good triple with 2 ret. Flyer long with short ret in front about 30 yards. Then long ret to the right about 250 yards


----------



## Ed Gipson (Oct 20, 2009)

Need updates on the derby Thanks Ed


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

I heard the derby was won by Deuce, VanEngen-Schuett 2nd Sletton with Woody Kemp, 3rd Patron VanEngen-Lorri Oliver - 4th ?


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

29 back to lb in the open.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

22 to wb in open


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Any #s on who is back to wb?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE 2ND SERIES

1,5,13,17,22,23,24,25,32,33,34,36,38,41,42,45,49,51,53,54,56,57,59,60,61,62,64,
65,66,67,70,71,72,76,77

35 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The Last Series

4,7,15,20,21,23,29,30,39,41,43,44,46,62,71,72,75,76,83,97

20 Total


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

"Qual." callbacks ??
Sue


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Sue Kiefer said:


> "Qual." callbacks ??
> Sue


I had the Qual. results as:
1st - Doodle/Ryan Brasseaux
2nd - Gunner/Terry Roglitz
3rd - Tinker/Bowyer
4th - Zoom/Stacy Radewan


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

way to go gunner and terry


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congrats to everyone! WAY TO GO TROG and GUNNER!! Guessing this is a Joe pup?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Congrats to everyone! WAY TO GO TROG and GUNNER!! Guessing this is a Joe pup?


It is a Joe pup! congrats Terry! 

Also heard it was Terry's anniversary, so what a great present! I heard from the competition that Gunner ran well!


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Open should have just wrapped up a little while ago. Didn't hang around till the end but the water series was a middle bird thrown left at 250.....left bird thrown out at 350..then a right hand flyer at about 80. Both long guns retired behind mounds or into the woods. Long swims to both retired guns but through the first half of the dogs..many very nice jobs.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Open results:

1st- Trav Baker (Pat Burns)
2nd- Jerry lee DuBose (Pat Burns)
3rd- Freeway Stracka (Paul Sletten)
4th- Elvis Woodson (Andy Attar)
RJ?
Jam: Honor Bledsoe (Andy Attar) and ??????? 

Congrats to alll! And thanks to the judges and workers for giving up their weekend!


----------



## robco (Jun 3, 2008)

Way to go Chad! Trav has been knocking on the door for a win
Im glad he finally broke thru. Grady isn't far from having an fc pup.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Chad, Trav has been knocking on the door now he has broke it down............


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Jim And The Juice Box Won The Am!!!! How Great Is That????????


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

That's fantastic! Big congrats to Jim and Juice!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats Trav and Chad. I just sold one of my Trav pups but still have one.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Jim And The Juice Box Won The Am!!!! How Great Is That????????


That's great! Congrats! That week vacation was worth it! Congrats Jim & Juice!


----------



## Lorri (Dec 18, 2003)

Congratulations to Trog and Jim! Dave Opseth got the RJ in the AM


----------



## Echo41725 (Jul 25, 2004)

Huge congrats to Chad & Trav and Jim & Juice.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Congratulations to Doodle, Pat, and Ryan on the Qualifying WIN!

Also congrats to Albert, Larry, and Ryan on the Open JAM!

Two very talented dogs - nice job!

Slider says way to go bro and sis!!


----------



## Scott Parker (Mar 19, 2009)

Becky Mills said:


> Jim And The Juice Box Won The Am!!!! How Great Is That????????


I don't think this is the last we'll hear of Jim & Juice that's one hard working team BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! To Jim & Juice


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Huge Congrats to Jim and Juice for the AM Win! 

Congrats also to Terry and Gunner (is this a Joe pup?)

Susan, it is great to see FC Honor's name listed at the end with a greenie!

Big congrats to Chad on Trav! He's taking after his daddy.

Chris


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats Jim. Great job winning the AM with Juice! You should plan a trip up north more often.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot you guys and gals! 

I was just having a ball being up your way and meeting so many new folks. Then things started going well.....and it was the icing on the cake. It was a weekend I will never forget.

I thank so many people for their warm hospitality, especially David Dider and Charlie Hines.

Sincerely,


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

CONGRATS big Jim !


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Well done, Jim and Juice!!


----------

